# Bow (baby boa)



## Bar1 (Feb 20, 2007)

my baby boa bow was found dead this evening in her rub may she rest in piece after a hopefully happy little life.


R.I.P Bow 

james


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

rip baby boa xxx


----------



## Bar1 (Feb 20, 2007)

thanks im gutted she was very feisty strikin all the time she was a real character just want to know why she died and two what to do with her now ???


----------



## danilovespiglet (Jul 15, 2008)

RIP little one! x


----------



## ssjsmits (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

pop her in the fridge and get a PM done asap


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

So sorry for your loss mate.

R.I.P


----------

